# Who is the most athletic lolcow



## DerKryptid (Oct 31, 2021)

Title


----------



## Thumb Butler (Oct 31, 2021)

Amberlynn Reid. No one can walk to a tree like her.


----------



## Hog On Ice (Nov 1, 2021)

Jon Jones (yes, I’ve seen the video where he tries to dunk).


----------



## Idiotron (Nov 2, 2021)

Right now? Hard to say.
Of all time? Mike Tyson, probably.


----------



## CapricornusRex (Nov 3, 2021)

Lenny Dykstra.


----------



## A Gay Retard (Nov 3, 2021)

That vegan ginger one, although she looks like she's about to die.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Nov 3, 2021)

If he still counts, Bruce Jenner


----------



## NotJewishWario (Nov 28, 2021)

OJ Simpson is a pretty clear number one lolcow when it comes to athletes.

Other notable ones (off the top of my head) are Jose Canseco, Antonio Brown, Kyrie Irving, and Tonya Harding.

Of the non sport-star lolcows, it would easier to say who's not athletic (MovieBob, Jack Scalfani). I'll go with Donald Trump since he does like to golf.


----------

